# Cerwin Vega AT-40



## armydrummer

Thanks in advance to everyone who can share with me technical/resale info for the pair of Cerwin Vega AT-40s I have (Google produced no results). I bought them back in '92, they're in great condition and they sound fantastic - but I am looking for any useful info so I can place them for sale.


----------



## tonyvdb

Hello Shawn, Welcome to the Shack.

Speakers like the ones you have to someone who loves the sound of Cerwin Vega could be worth a couple hundred but you could also only get offers for $50. Its tough as used speakers of this type generally dont go for much particularly given the age.


----------



## armydrummer

Thank you for the welcome and your insight, Tony!


----------



## tonyvdb

No problem, even my Mission 765s that I own were (in my opinion) very exspecive in 1999 and today I would be lucky to get $300 for them.


----------



## armydrummer

I wonder, since I'm unable to find any info related to the AT-40s, if they were produced only for the US military market? The reason I ask is that I have a Cerwin Vega HTW-12CE powered subwoofer (bought it at an overseas PX; see pics) and I can't find info about it on the Web either.


----------



## tonyvdb

Allot of speakers made before and early 1990's are tough to find information on them. It seems as though people who have them still love them and dont usually want to sell companies that made them have either changed hands and are under new management causing allot of the specifications to be lost on older gear.


----------



## armydrummer

Thanks again for your feedback, Tony! Actually, I emailed Cerwin Vega and got a very quick reply regarding my speakers! I hope anyone interested may find the attached text documents useful.


----------



## priest

shawn i want to buy this loudspeakers.


----------



## armydrummer

Sorry: Decided to keep them!


----------



## skidog

can you tell me the numbers marked on the back of the woofers in your at40 cabinets? I purchased these speakers at auction and not original woofers are installed. trying to get back to original spec. woofer must be removed from cabinet to see.


----------

